# 98 740iL - Will not start, battery?????



## lenmikelcook (Jan 26, 2008)

I got in my 1998 BMW 740il today and went to start and it will not even turn over. All lights work fine. I hear a little whining in the engine compartment when I turn it on but nothing. Tried to jump it from a Ford F150 but with no luck, no change what so ever.

I bought this car with 90,000 miles on it and it now has 125,000 on it. It has an everlast battery in it now so is obviously a replacement.

Sooooooooooooo.... I am thinking new battery. I have read through E38 and other posts that frequently people chase down things to only find out that a new battery was the answer. I know the E38 takes a lot of amps to crank so I am guessing that jumping from another car won't help. FYI, I tried to jump from both the trunk and the engine compartment. Also read that OE is the best bet here and will probably save you in the long run.

AM I MOST LIKELY ON THE CORRECT PATH HERE??????


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Take a look at "OBC secret displays" or "OBC unlocking" on www.e38.org and you can get the battery voltage reading right from the car. Compare that number to page 13 here and you can check the volt range (12.65 is 100% and 11.89 is 0%)
Battery information

OEM is not necessary, aftermarket is fine: 
Battery replacement options

I went with the Werker from BatteriesPlus. There appears to be a BatteriesPlus in Topeka and an AutoZone in Olathe.


----------

